# Hintergrundbild für E-Mail



## Dsicipuli (22. Dez 2015)

Ich suche den Code mit dem ich einem E-Mail beibringen kann,
*dass jeder Client *ein solches Mail wie verschickt anzeigt.
Java ist meine Hoffnung.
Es heißt doch damit macht man alles was den Browser angeht.
Von Java habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung.
Discipuli


----------



## fhoffmann (22. Dez 2015)

Da hilft auch kein Java. Du wirst damit leben müssen, dass deine (HTML-)Mails bei unterschiedlichen Empfängern unterschiedlich angezeigt werden.


----------



## InfectedBytes (22. Dez 2015)

Dsicipuli hat gesagt.:


> Es heißt doch damit macht man alles was den Browser angeht.


Nein heißt es nicht. html + Java*Script* sind die Waffen der Wahl, wenn es um Browser und co geht. Aber Java _ungleich_ Javascript.
Und außerdem ist E-Mail _ungleich_ Browser.


----------

